# Puppy Vaccinations



## Tia Spearman (Mar 10, 2020)

So my partner brought a suppose to be kc registered dashound and the lady said she would post the papers In the post is there anyway to check or have we been scammed


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Do you have any paperwork saying how the puppy is bred, or lineage?


----------

